# Flashing Verizon v3m Razr to Alltel



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

Well my alltel v3c razr finally died and the only other phone I have is a v3m razr from verizon I'm planning on using Alltel V3m Monster Flash to convert it but does anyone know if it hard to flash the phone using the Monster Flash? any help would be great.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I used to do a little hacking of my Verizon V3C a while back, but nothing as drastic as what you are doing. The place I would recommend for help is www.howardforums.com if you have not already been there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Indeed. We're not the hacking police but we don't want to become the hacker's paradise either.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Indeed. We're not the hacking police but we don't want to become the hacker's paradise either.


 Weird thin gis. If he does convery it now. He will be on Alltel untill the purchase by Verizion is complete.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd recommend Phone Scoop. cooler people www.phonescoop.com


----------

